# for you kia owners



## E60MM (May 11, 2018)

to whoever this applies to just FYI

https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/09/kia-recall-airbag-glitch/


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

*Kia's recall includes Forte models 2010 to 2013, Optima models 2011 to 2013, Optima Hybrid models 2011 to 2012 and Sedona vehicles. *

Damn. And the part was made by ZF. Hope all the owners stay safe


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Luck for me my Forte is a 14!


----------



## Jedimojo (Aug 14, 2017)

2016 Kia Soul here. Whew.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

The same issue applies to sone Hyundais also.


----------

